# Ryobi Re601 eletronic controller



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi 
I have a Ryobi Re601 which I bought 20 years ago for a specific competition piece. I wish to sell it now but realize there are no parts for this machine which was built in Japan. If its electronic controller went is there another way to keep it working, either with another card from another maker or with an external device? I will not be selling it without this way- out if things go wrong.
Thanking you in anticipation 
regards
Peteroo


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

by pass the controller and add an external controller..
point.. the external controller will probably be worth more than the router...


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Stick486 said:


> by pass the controller and add an external controller..
> point.. the external controller will probably be worth more than the router...


The cheap one from Harbor Freight is 20 bucks less the ever present 20% off coupon. A lot of happy custoners. A good one can be had for around 30 or 40 bucks. The heavy duty one, not the cheaper one from MLCS is very good.(free shipping on anything).

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mycrossover said:


> The cheap one from Harbor Freight is 20 bucks less the ever present 20% off coupon. A lot of happy custoners. A good one can be had for around 30 or 40 bucks. The heavy duty one, not the cheaper one from MLCS is very good.(free shipping on anything).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


none of them can hold their own against a Bosch...


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

The AEG OF2025e is the successor model in Europe. Parts may still be available here, but don't expect a speed controller to be cheap


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Job and Knock said:


> The AEG OF2025e is the successor model in Europe. Parts may still be available here, but don't expect a speed controller to be cheap


How much money does it pay to put into it? It is a gimmick that nobody else bothered to copy. If the OP is not handy enough or does not want to make the mod. then his options are limited. If he is not going for a cheap fix he might as well buy a good Bosch. It is useless in it's current state 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Eric 
thanks to you and the other respondants. This router I have has done nearly no work in the 20 years I have had it so now maybe I can sell it for a more modern one or use it in a table like Ron Fox suggested in his report on it.
regards to all 
Peteroo


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

Mycrossover said:


> How much money does it pay to put into it? It is a gimmick that nobody else bothered to copy.


I may have the wrong end of this, but are you saying that a speed controller is _"a gimmick that nobody else bothered to copy"_? If so, I'd have to disagree, as almost every router I've bought new since the mid-1980s has been variable speed.....



Peteroo1 said:


> This router I have has done nearly no work in the 20 years I have had it so now maybe I can sell it for a more modern one or use it in a table like Ron Fox suggested in his report on it.


Well, providing you don't want to run large diameter bits (e.g. panel raisers or large diameter profile bits) and are content to stick with bits of say 22mm (7/8in) or smaller then the router is certainly still useable, especially for tasks such as mortising, template routing, grooving, cutting housings (dados), etc. The choice is yours. 

I have found a parts listing for your router - the distributor in the UK is Spare Tool Parts UK and the listing page is here. Looking at the diagram I can see similarities to the design of the Elu MOF177e (later deWalt DW625 - Elu were the first router maker to produce heavy duty VS plunge routers in about 1979). One thing which struck me is that the RE601 uses a magnetic core (item #36) which seems to be similar to what Elu used to call the "wheel" - a small disc which contains a piece of metal on one side and is used by the router to monitor the spindle speed. In the case of the Elu (and later DW) these can occasionally come loose or detach and cause the variable speed to stop working. The fix is simply to reattach and glue the item in place at the top of the router armature shaft with a spot of Loctite. It may be worth looking into this

BTW I'd be happy to track down the distributors for AEG tools here if you'd like


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

Searspartsdirect https://www.searspartsdirect.com claims to have parts for anything, check them out..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Peter if it works perfectly but you can’t fetch a decent price selling it then you might as well use it. There must be a job you could dedicate it to.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

Job and Knock said:


> I may have the wrong end of this, but are you saying that a speed controller is _"a gimmick that nobody else bothered to copy"_? If so, I'd have to disagree, as almost every router I've bought new since the mid-1980s has been variable speed.....
> 
> 
> Well, providing you don't want to run large diameter bits (e.g. panel raisers or large diameter profile bits) and are content to stick with bits of say 22mm (7/8in) or smaller then the router is certainly still useable, especially for tasks such as mortising, template routing, grooving, cutting housings (dados), etc. The choice is yours.
> ...


No, I am not saying a speed control is a gimmick. I am saying a digital display speed control that has to be set up, if not readily available and inexpensive might be worth bypassing with an external speed control. Nobody else saw fit to get more complex than a knob to set speed. That whole display/speed control is an easily removed module.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

Mycrossover said:


> No, I am not saying a speed control is a gimmick. I am saying a digital display speed control that has to be set up, if not readily available and inexpensive might be worth bypassing with an external speed control. Nobody else saw fit to get more complex than a knob to set speed. That whole display/speed control is an easily removed module.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


it's not quite perfect to use a speed controller that depends on reverse EMF, since that method has drawbacks. > automations > motor control circuits > universal motor speed control l12865 - Next.gr


----------



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Eric
yes,may I ask you to track down the UK AEG distributors please? I tried once and the company I contacted were unable to help. I can't remember their names. 

Thanks to you and Charles for the parameter of uses for a router this size without control of speed. I WILL STRESS AT THIS STAGE THAT THE MACHINE WAS WORKING FINE THE LAST TIME I TURNED IT ON. 
regards 
Peteroo


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

Peteroo1 said:


> Hi Eric
> yes,may I ask you to track down the UK AEG distributors please? I tried once and the company I contacted were unable to help. I can't remember their names.
> 
> Thanks to you and Charles for the parameter of uses for a router this size without control of speed. I WILL STRESS AT THIS STAGE THAT THE MACHINE WAS WORKING FINE THE LAST TIME I TURNED IT ON.
> ...


most everything is made in China these days, and re-branded, have you tried searspartsdirect? they could have parts for it there, too!..:smile: the speed controller module is HERE. https://www.sparetoolparts.co.uk/ry...le-5131011071-spare-part-type-5133000796.html although Ryobi is bad for dropping spare parts for their equipment, and don't even have a webpage for most parts.. personally, I would not buy Ryobi products because of the lack of proper support!.. recently, I tried to get the magneto for the Ryobi ry08570 backpack leaf blower, they stopped selling most of the parts for that, so it's junk now.. my Ryobi miter saw is luckily working, but they stopped making most parts for that, too!.. nonsense!!..


----------



## Peteroo1 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Eric
the machine I have is the one which has a speed range of 10000 to 23000 revs, not 10000 to 20000revs. 
regards
Peteroo


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

radios said:


> it's not quite perfect to use a speed controller that depends on reverse EMF, since that method has drawbacks. > automations > motor control circuits > universal motor speed control l12865 - Next.gr


The alternative to having a router with an elaborate internal speed controller for which there is no replacement or is ridiculously expensive is to throw the router away or use a universal control that will absolutely get the job done. You have downloaded technology that you cannot implement for the OP. I am not sure he is even able to bypass the defective circuitry. I know all about feedback circuitry to maintain speed under load but it has little bearing in the purpose of this thread which I assume is to get the OP a usable variable speed router.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Speed controller for Ryobi RE601 still available in AU*

Speed controller for the Ryobi RE601 is still available in Australia

30 SPEED CONTROL CIRCUIT MODULE RE601 AUD$21.28 
Check here:-
https://www.toolspareparts.com.au/ryobi-re601-spare-parts.html

Australia is 240V so will not be usuable but no harm asking whether they can get the 110V version.


----------

